# Mental Asylum Nursery



## John Godwin (Sep 14, 2009)

Shot taken from the childrens ward of a derelict mental asylum


----------



## invisible (Sep 14, 2009)

Perfect, love the angle and the mood.


----------



## ocular (Sep 14, 2009)

I like the broken stuff on the ground, but I don't like the angle. Maybe a vertical shot would have been better.


----------



## John Godwin (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys.

You don't think the image would've looked a bit too static if all the lines were going up?

If I don't have an obvious human element in the picture, or I have a picture where I'm trying to convey tension, I feel a slight diagonal tilt helps portray that.


----------



## Apex (Sep 14, 2009)

I think the angle definately adds a human element to it.  The tilt is as if the viewer is peeking into the doorway.  The light thing on the right really adds interest to the empty-ish right side of the image.  Overall I really like it.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 14, 2009)

oh f-in-hell that's creepy.

NICE shot.

Awesome angle, composition... everything.  GREAT.


----------



## mooimeisie (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh!! Can't think of the words to describe the feelings this bring out.  Well done.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 14, 2009)

I seriously love this.  I keep looking at it.

You need to print this and frame it.


----------



## photo28 (Sep 14, 2009)

GREAT shot. I LOVE the angle - really artistic. Like manaheim said print this and hang it... if its not to scary  . You can make some $$$ off this


----------



## manaheim (Sep 14, 2009)

We're having this big debate on the chat about whether or not a tilt in this shot is either necessary or appropriate.  I say yes.  However, some would say no.  As a result of this conversation, we decided to try to un-tilt it for comparison.

I did a quick and dirty job just to get an idea.  It borks the image up a little bit, but should give enough of a sense.  I hope you an forgive the edit.  Your profile doesn't specify your preference.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow I just noticed the painted figures behind the crib on the wall.  DAMN that's creepy.

I need to get a print of this from OP... right after I get one of invisible's lily.


----------



## 5DManiac (Sep 14, 2009)

god that's creepy.  great job. i normally dont approve of tilts, but that one is perfect. it sets the mood.  it gives a sense of disorientation.


----------



## 5DManiac (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah the picture straight doesnt do it justice!  perfect the way it is!


----------



## ocular (Sep 14, 2009)

Fly My Pretties said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.
> 
> You don't think the image would've looked a bit too static if all the lines were going up?
> 
> If I don't have an obvious human element in the picture, or I have a picture where I'm trying to convey tension, I feel a slight diagonal tilt helps portray that.



Maybe your right. I'd still compose a tilt vertically, you would have to go back there to find out; for me to find out


----------



## John Godwin (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys



manaheim said:


> We're having this big debate on the chat about whether or not a tilt in this shot is either necessary or appropriate.  I say yes.  However, some would say no.  As a result of this conversation, we decided to try to un-tilt it for comparison.
> 
> I did a quick and dirty job just to get an idea.  It borks the image up a little bit, but should give enough of a sense.  I hope you an forgive the edit.  Your profile doesn't specify your preference.



hmm, after seeing this, I'm in two minds. I still prefer the diagonal tilt, but this one works as well. Maybe not as well, but it's hard to be subjective when you took the picture lol


----------



## spako (Sep 15, 2009)

I'd definately go with the tilted version! It adds to the creepy feel of the shot! I like the BW treatment and the subject.. well done!


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 15, 2009)

I like it straight tilt better but good none the less.  Makes me want to go back to the last one standing in my area and get some more pics


----------



## John Godwin (Sep 15, 2009)

Do it man, these places won't be around forever, soon there won't be any left to document..


----------



## Sensayshun (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm going to one on Friday hopefully. Not a childrens one, but it's a damn creepy place from what I've seen. Brilliant photo.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 15, 2009)

awesome.
totally creepy.
very cool.
well done.


----------



## xiangji (Sep 15, 2009)

The tilt suits the shot... adds disorientation and adds to the mood of the shot in my view :thumbup:


----------



## mylo (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice shot. I can see a lady on the wall next to the crib.  EERIE & SPOOKY! 

Is this an abandon asylum?


----------



## John Godwin (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes Mylo, about 20 or so minutes from my house. I don't have the exact dates, but I think most of the asylum was shut down as far as thirty years ago. Certainly the dates of patient records still lying around would suggest that.


----------



## soul.glo (Sep 16, 2009)

I was going to comment on the tilt as well, but now that I see both I'll have to go with the 1st shot.  Very interesting shot, and definitely looks like a fun place to shoot.  Can we see more from this location?


----------



## John Godwin (Sep 16, 2009)

soul.glo said:


> I was going to comment on the tilt as well, but now that I see both I'll have to go with the 1st shot.  Very interesting shot, and definitely looks like a fun place to shoot.  Can we see more from this location?



Sure man


----------



## John Godwin (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm trying to edit the title to say there's an update on page two, but it won't allow me to. Could a moderator change it for me, please? Thank you.


----------



## Sensayshun (Sep 17, 2009)

Just wondered, is this particular place in the UK? If so is it Severalls?


----------



## jdm_toby (Sep 17, 2009)

wow awesome pics. love the first one


----------



## John Godwin (Sep 17, 2009)

Sensayshun said:


> Just wondered, is this particular place in the UK? If so is it Severalls?



Nope, west park


----------



## Chiller (Sep 17, 2009)

Print and frame the original angled shot at is.:thumbup::thumbup:  Im a fan of shots like that, instead of the boring straight on horizontal/vertical blahness.   This is a creepy place and you have captured it well.  Some like the tub shot are perfect for the vertical but I think the diagnal shot adds a mood to the "lunatic" feel to the image plus you have left something to the imagination with the wall to the right of the bed. 
Very well done.  I want to go and sleep there.


----------



## Sensayshun (Sep 17, 2009)

Fly My Pretties said:


> Sensayshun said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondered, is this particular place in the UK? If so is it Severalls?
> ...



Ahh shame. May I ask what camera and lens you were using? And the data for that third image you posted, the corridor with the doors?


----------



## John Godwin (Sep 17, 2009)

Sure, all shot with a 5D2 as far as I remember and a 24-70L. If not, it was a 50D and a 10-22. The third image is a 15 exposure HDR, I can't remember the camera I used, but I think it was taken at 24mm F8


----------



## Sensayshun (Sep 17, 2009)

Lovely, thanks ever so much  Nice gear btw


----------



## John Godwin (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks, but the gear doesn't mean much, you could've taken any of those shots with a decent point and click. None of the scenes had any particularly tricky exposure requirements 

I just tried to find the original raw for the third shot to get the EXIF data, but I couldn't find it. If I do I'll update this thread with the proper settings..


----------



## Sensayshun (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm going to try. The place I'm going to is very dark that's all. It'll be my first time using a tripod though so I can leave the shutter open longer. And my camera doesn't cope too well at anything over ISO 200. 

But we shall see! I'm feeling confident. 

Meanwhile have you got a flick or website anywhere for your other shots?


----------



## John Godwin (Sep 17, 2009)

You'll be fine with ISO 200 especially with a tripod. Anything higher and just convert to black and white. High noise images look nice and edgy in monochrome, especially with the subject matter you'll be shooting. 

Yeah, I have my blog, and Flickr

John Godwin Photography Blog
Flickr: John Godwin Guildford's Photostream

Enjoy


----------



## v-dubber (Sep 21, 2009)

the angle gives it the feel

the anguishing feeling


----------

